# Found Dog in MN



## Nate P (Jun 1, 2004)

A friend found a lab in the Rollag area yesterday morning. It was shivering in the middle of a gravel road and when he pulled up and opened the door it jumped right in. It's well behaved and obvious that someone's spent some time working with it. If you know who's dog it is please call and describe the dog.

The dog has been scanned and there is no chip and the dog has a collar but there were no tags.

218 937 5746


----------

